# Nap quiktune q: 800, 1000, 3000



## rak762005 (Aug 22, 2005)

I've used both the 1000 & 3000 and they are both superb rests. 

The 1000 and 3000 have a greater range of spring adjustment within the knobs travel which will help tuning if you have a set up that is finicky. You need to adjust spring tension based on your bow and arrow combination. 

The 1000 and 3000 have thick covers over the prongs and the 800 doesn't. You can put the covers on the 800 or remove them on the others if you like, you just have to adjust the width of the prongs after making the change.

The 1000 isn't actually a micro adjust rest, once you loosen the set screws the rest will move around. The 3000 is micro adjust and will hold the settings but you need to lock the set screws down to keep the setting locked in.


The 1000 and 3000 are very durable, I shot them for many years and only broke one. What I did to break the rest was to try and tighten the set screw too much and snapped the internal stop for the launcher spring. 

I got away from launcher type rests a few years ago to try a WB and then moved to a drop away but I have always thought about going back to a launcher type and the 1000 would be my first choice. I don't believe NAP makes the 3000 anymore as it isn't on their website.


----------



## jeepers59 (Nov 26, 2015)

the prong diameter is same for all 3 rests? so I have the option of going shrink tubing or going with the thicker covers that come standard with the 1000, 3000?


----------



## jeepers59 (Nov 26, 2015)

rak762005 said:


> I've used both the 1000 & 3000 and they are both superb rests.
> 
> The 1000 and 3000 have a greater range of spring adjustment within the knobs travel which will help tuning if you have a set up that is finicky. You need to adjust spring tension based on your bow and arrow combination.
> 
> ...


the prong diameter is same for all 3 rests? so I have the option of going shrink tubing or going with the thicker covers that come standard with the 1000, 3000? 

The 3000 and now the 1000 has been discontinued but both rests are still available. Knowing both are available, would you still go with the NAP 1000? Why? thx


----------



## rak762005 (Aug 22, 2005)

jeepers59 said:


> the prong diameter is same for all 3 rests? so I have the option of going shrink tubing or going with the thicker covers that come standard with the 1000, 3000?
> 
> The 3000 and now the 1000 has been discontinued but both rests are still available. Knowing both are available, would you still go with the NAP 1000? Why? thx


the prongs are adjustable on all three rests, you loosen the two screws at the base of the prongs. You will more than likely need to adjust the prongs to fit your particular arrow diameter .Personally if you are using it for hunting I would use the thick covers, the shrink tubing doesn't last long and you'll be down to the bare prong pretty fast. When I shot the quick tunes it was before the thick pads were offered from the factory and I was using an aftermarket cover.

I think the 1000 is still made, at least it is still on NAPs site. If I could get either one I'd go with the 3000 since the micro adjustment knobs make it a little easier.


----------



## jeepers59 (Nov 26, 2015)

rak762005 said:


> the prongs are adjustable on all three rests, you loosen the two screws at the base of the prongs. You will more than likely need to adjust the prongs to fit your particular arrow diameter .Personally if you are using it for hunting I would use the thick covers, the shrink tubing doesn't last long and you'll be down to the bare prong pretty fast. When I shot the quick tunes it was before the thick pads were offered from the factory and I was using an aftermarket cover.
> 
> I think the 1000 is still made, at least it is still on NAPs site. If I could get either one I'd go with the 3000 since the micro adjustment knobs make it a little easier.


Any clearance issues with the thicker covers? on the 800 I have, I don't seem to have any clearance issue using the shrink tubing, I'm using a 3 inch vane with a slight offset.

Is there a noticeable weight difference between 1000 and 3000?

Both are discontinued. I called NAP to talk with technical support but all the engineers are at trade show. The guy that answered the phone did say the 1000 is discontinued.


----------



## rak762005 (Aug 22, 2005)

If memory serves me correctly the only time I was close to having clearance issues was when I was using small diameter Easton ACC arrows with 4" vanes. I don't remember any other arrow/vane combination having issues. 

I don't think the weight difference between the 1000 and 3000 would be enough to even worry about.

It's a shame NAP discontinued them, they were good rests. But I guess everyone these days wants a drop away or some other type of full capture rest.


----------



## jeepers59 (Nov 26, 2015)

rak762005 said:


> If memory serves me correctly the only time I was close to having clearance issues was when I was using small diameter Easton ACC arrows with 4" vanes. I don't remember any other arrow/vane combination having issues.
> 
> I don't think the weight difference between the 1000 and 3000 would be enough to even worry about.
> 
> It's a shame NAP discontinued them, they were good rests. But I guess everyone these days wants a drop away or some other type of full capture rest.


Thanks! I agree, everyone wants the drop away. I just started shooting again after 25 yrs and I was talked into a Hostage pro on my new PSE which is a very good rest if you don't shoot a lot. My son just started shooting and his bow came with a WB. I don't like the contact on that. I thought of a drop away on mine and maybe some day I'll go that route but for now I like the shoot through. My old bow had a blade type rest, Martin speed rest, and I used to shoot good with it and thought of putting that on this bow but wanted something different. So I tuned in an 800 that I bought from Walmart, It shoots really good but it took me some time to dial it in and If I need to make a change later on something else might move. I like the idea of the micro adjust for setting it up and also if I want to tweek it later on, It's not a big deal. So I'm going to locate a 3000. . . Thanks


----------



## jeepers59 (Nov 26, 2015)

jeepers59 said:


> Thanks! I agree, everyone wants the drop away. I just started shooting again after 25 yrs and I was talked into a Hostage pro on my new PSE which is a very good rest if you don't shoot a lot. My son just started shooting and his bow came with a WB. I don't like the contact on that. I thought of a drop away on mine and maybe some day I'll go that route but for now I like the shoot through. My old bow had a blade type rest, Martin speed rest, and I used to shoot good with it and thought of putting that on this bow but wanted something different. So I tuned in an 800 that I bought from Walmart, It shoots really good but it took me some time to dial it in and If I need to make a change later on something else might move. I like the idea of the micro adjust for setting it up and also if I want to tweek it later on, It's not a big deal. So I'm going to locate a 3000. . . Thanks


What drop away rest are you using? do you like it? easy to set-up and maintain settings?


----------



## rak762005 (Aug 22, 2005)

right now I'm using a ripcord Code Red. It was pretty easy to set up, I set it so the rest fully comes up 1" from full draw. The only problem I've been having is I'm getting some fletching contact at the base of the launcher. I thought it was from the Blazer vanes so I've been trying some standard vanes but I'm still getting a little bit of rubbing. I'm thinking about trying a different rest in the near future but I don't know which one I'd go with.

Most drop away rests are pretty straight forward in their set up but a draw board makes it a lot easier to do.


----------



## jeepers59 (Nov 26, 2015)

rak762005 said:


> right now I'm using a ripcord Code Red. It was pretty easy to set up, I set it so the rest fully comes up 1" from full draw. The only problem I've been having is I'm getting some fletching contact at the base of the launcher. I thought it was from the Blazer vanes so I've been trying some standard vanes but I'm still getting a little bit of rubbing. I'm thinking about trying a different rest in the near future but I don't know which one I'd go with.
> 
> Most drop away rests are pretty straight forward in their set up but a draw board makes it a lot easier to do.


There are a lot of rest choices out there.


----------

